# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  I'm totally pissed right now

## Paperback Writer

I've had close to 10 Newcastles and a shot all cos my toe is broke and I can't go out tonight.  Someone feel bad for me and suggest a downloadable.

----------


## The XL

That does suck.  Maybe watch a sporting event tonight on TV or something.

----------


## Trinnity

I'm coming over to rub your back....

----------


## Guest

How about the Expendables I and II.  It will make you feel tough.   :Wink:

----------


## Network

10 newcastles?  Guts beware!  I've had 4 Sierra Torpedos and feeling nice.  But my roads are covered in ice so I can't go anywhere anyways.

He means pissed as in "drunk" btw.  lol.  They're going to think you're angry or have pissed yourself.

----------


## Network

What's a downloadable?

To me, everything is downloadable.  That's why my connection says I'm in Amsterdam right now.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> 10 newcastles?  Guts beware!  I've had 4 Sierra Torpedos and feeling nice.  But my roads are covered in ice so I can't go anywhere anyways.
> 
> He means pissed as in "drunk" btw.  lol.  They're going to think you're angry or have pissed yourself.


Oh that's right.  No, I'm not angry.  Well, a little.  

Thank you, @Trinnity.  I would certainly enjoy it.

No @Rina_Dragonborn I will not watch the bloody expendables.
 @The XL It's too late for that.

----------


## The XL

> I'm coming over to rub your back....


Behave, you.

----------


## OceanloverOH

TEN Newcastles?  Good God, Writer.  I'll hold your head whilst you boak.

----------


## Network

Boak em all.  You just need a nice toot of boogersugar and some cold pea soup.

----------


## OceanloverOH

Cold pea soup on top of 10 Newcastles?      :Puke:

----------


## Network

> Cold pea soup on top of 10 Newcastles?



He's British.  All they eat is cold pea soup and cookies that they call biscuits.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Boak em all.  You just need a nice toot of boogersugar and some cold pea soup.


Fuck right off then, ya knob.

----------


## Paperback Writer

No sympathy aside from Trinnity then?  I'll have you know that I could be pissing about on game sites or looking at pr0n but I don't.  I come here and post to keep you company.  I'm a good mate.  That's a lesson for the lot of ya.

And Paul is not dead.  Yet.

----------


## Trinnity

> Behave, you.


Not likely.

----------

Paperback Writer (01-25-2013),The XL (01-25-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Not likely.


I hope ya never do!

----------


## Trinnity

Don't worry. I've got a dirty mind. LOL

----------

Paperback Writer (01-25-2013)

----------


## Guest

> No sympathy aside from Trinnity then?  I'll have you know that I could be pissing about on game sites or looking at pr0n but I don't.  I come here and post to keep you company.  I'm a good mate.  That's a lesson for the lot of ya.
> 
> And Paul is not dead.  Yet.


Awww, I feel bad.  Want me to call?

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Awww, I feel bad.  Want me to call?


Yes please.  I'm already knackered to bits.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> How about the Expendables I and II.  It will make you feel tough.

----------


## Network

Paul's dead as shit.

And I'm pissed.   :Angry20:

----------


## Roadmaster

Make sure you put ice-pad on it, sorry this happened.

----------

Network (01-25-2013),Paperback Writer (01-26-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> No sympathy aside from Trinnity then?  I'll have you know that I could be pissing about on game sites or looking at pr0n but I don't.  I come here and post to keep you company.  I'm a good mate.  That's a lesson for the lot of ya.
> 
> And Paul is not dead.  Yet.


Sympathy?  Poor baby.  I said I would hold your head up for you whilst you lose the Newcastles.....how many friends do you have that would do THAT?

----------


## Network

I like pissing on my own feet in hotel showers.  Not my own shower, you see.

----------


## Guest

He's a big, sweet baby...probably sleeping by now.  That head's gonna hurt worse than the foot in the morning.

----------


## Network

Bloody wanka.

What was he calling everyone?  Knobs?

----------


## Guest

> Bloody wanka.
> 
> What was he calling everyone?  Knobs?


He does not call _me_ a "knob", so I wouldn't know.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Network

> He does not call _me_ a "knob", so I wouldn't know.



Open doors don't have knobs. oooooh it hurts

----------



----------


## Guest

> Open doors don't have knobs. oooooh it hurts


Wow...you're on a roll tonight.   :Wink:

----------

Network (01-25-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Wow...you're on a roll tonight.


It looks to me like everyone (except SaintMike) drank the Awesome potion tonight  :Tongue:

----------


## Trinnity

I hope he's got that toe taped to the next toe for stability. It's the only way. Can't cast a toe.

----------


## Network

I've dranken a 6 pack of Imperialist Beer and just opened a Sam Adams.  Was he a president?

I'm down in Southern Iceland, so I stocked up.

----------


## Guest

> It looks to me like everyone (except SaintMike) drank the Awesome potion tonight


Well, my vote goes to Dan40.  He's my favorite poster here.

----------

Network (01-25-2013)

----------


## Network

> Well, my vote goes to Dan40.  He's my favorite poster here.



lol.  Your grumpy cat photos are the best.


Hey @Trinnity, are you surrounded by ice in southern Iceland, my native maiden?

----------


## Guest

> I hope he's got that toe taped to the next toe for stability. It's the only way. Can't cast a toe.


Since he always talks about me I will talk about him.  

He loves you, Trinnity.  I think he's aiming to be mod's pet.  When I told him he didn't have to post anymore he started wheedling and goes, "Well, the thing is I rather like to do it for Trinn".  You got mojo on my British boo.

I will tell him you were concerned about his toe in the morning since I promised I would check up on him.

----------


## Trinnity

> lol.  Your grumpy cat photos are the best.
> 
> 
> Hey @Trinnity, are you surrounded by ice in southern Iceland, my* native maiden?*


..................................................  ....................That's so hot ^

Glad you asked. We had snow today. Got a couple inches and it was in the upper 20s at noon. It's so pretty.
 @Network

----------


## Network

> ..................................................  ....................That's so hot ^
> 
> Glad you asked. We had snow today. Got a couple inches and it was in the upper 20s at noon. It's so pretty.
>  @Network



It's all ice here near the capital.  Went to the grocery store at lunch and was already sliding.


I missed the part about paperback's toe.  man up, son.  pee on it.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

> Since he always talks about me I will talk about him.  
> 
> He loves you, Trinnity.  I think he's aiming to be mod's pet.  When I told him he didn't have to post anymore he started wheedling and goes, "Well, the thing is I rather like to do it for Trinn".  You got mojo on my British boo.
> 
> I will tell him you were concerned about his toe in the morning since I promised I would check up on him.


I think he's adorable and handsome. But I don't want to step on anyone's toes. I'm not the one he _really_ likes....nuff said. Shhhhhhhhh
 @Rina_Dragonborn

----------


## Roadmaster

> It's all ice here near the capital.  Went to the grocery store at lunch and was already sliding.
> 
> 
> I missed the part about paperback's toe.  man up, son.  pee on it.


All ice here too. Glad I am off tonight or they would have to pick me up.

----------


## Network

> All ice here too. Glad I am off tonight or they would have to pick me up.



Where you at, bud?  You don't have to answer or admit it if you don't want to.  I'm in Iceland.

----------


## Guest

> I think he's adorable and handsome. But I don't want to step on anyone's toes. I'm not the one he _really_ likes....nuff said. Shhhhhhhhh
>  @Rina_Dragonborn


Okay, I'll say this because _I_ am drinking now, too, but ...yes, our boy is a hubba hubba supafly hot-pants.  This ought to make him feel a little better in the morning.

----------

Paperback Writer (01-26-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Where you at, bud?  You don't have to answer or admit it if you don't want to.  I'm in Iceland.


Well no wonder, in NC.

----------


## Trinnity

> Okay, I'll say this because _I_ am drinking now, too, but ...yes, our boy is a hubba hubba supafly hot-pants.  This ought to make him feel a little better in the morning.


<omg yer killin' me>

----------


## Network

> Well no wonder, in NC.



North Corea, stand up and wave your shirt around your head like a helicopter.

----------


## Network

Hey, hey, no whispers allowed here ladies.  


 :Needpictures:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Okay, I'll say this because _I_ am drinking now, too, but ...yes, our boy is a hubba hubba supafly hot-pants.  This ought to make him feel a little better in the morning.


Damn, tonight must be drinkin' night. I'm enjoying some Old Kentucky whiskey. You?

----------


## Roadmaster

[QUOTE=Network;22658]North Corea, stand up and wave your shirt around your head like a helicopter.[/QUOTE
 Carolina  :Smiley20:

----------


## Network

[QUOTE=roadmaster;22669]


> North Corea, stand up and wave your shirt around your head like a helicopter.[/QUOTE
>  Carolina


I know where you from, roadmaster, but I wouldn't want to get too specific or I might have to ask you out to have a drink and then I'd have a friend.

----------


## Guest

> Damn, tonight must be drinkin' night. I'm enjoying some Old Kentucky whiskey. You?


Hard cider, my friend.

Is it Friday night or Saturday night that's bath time at the hold 40 house?

----------


## The XL

Am I the only one not drinking here?  

Enjoying myself a protein shake, some fruit, and I might have a cookie later.  Maybe.

----------


## The XL

> Okay, I'll say this because _I_ am drinking now, too, but ...yes, our boy is a hubba hubba supafly hot-pants.  This ought to make him feel a little better in the morning.


Errrbody in the club gettin' tipsy.

----------



----------


## Network

Liver destruction and drunk-driver ice chaos.

Let me have my speedball, you marxists.

----------



----------


## Guest

> Am I the only one not drinking here?  
> 
> Enjoying myself a protein shake, some fruit, and I might have a cookie later.  Maybe.


That's it!  You need to live a little, I need to live a little...we must do our road trip soon!  For liberty and for libation!

----------


## Roadmaster

> Am I the only one not drinking here?  
> 
> Enjoying myself a protein shake, some fruit, and I might have a cookie later.  Maybe.


Not me. Don't have anything against a beer or a glass of wine but it's rare. In fact I haven't had one in over a year.

----------


## Network

Iiiiiii want oxycontin.   Or more Ex for a hole in the brain.  

I don't want to grow old.  Give me a fukitol

----------


## Guest

> Iiiiiii want oxycontin.   Or more Ex for a hole in the brain.  
> 
> I don't want to grow old.  Give me a fukitol


I'd rip it Terrence McKenna style...if I could.  :Wink:   But as it is I'm confined to the big old yawn.

----------


## Network

> I'd rip it Terrence McKenna style...if I could.   But as it is I'm confined to the big old yawn.


lol.  My fellas at work asked me to go see Tenacious D.  Not sure if I will.  I go to jam shows and kill each other shows, even rowdy boot-scootin shows.  Comedy musicals...dunno.


South Iceland has a good music scene actually.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Hard cider, my friend.


Good stuff. Me, I like to feel like I'm burning from the inside out. Lets me know I'm drinking the good stuff.




> Is it Friday night or Saturday night that's bath time at the hold 40 house?


Lol. You rock  :Tongue:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> That's it!  You need to live a little, I need to live a little...we must do our road trip soon!  For liberty and for libation!


*cough*

----------


## Guest

> lol.  My fellas at work asked me to go see Tenacious D.  Not sure if I will.  I go to jam shows and kill each other shows, even boot-scootin shows.  Comedy musicals...dunno.
> 
> 
> South Iceland has a good music scene actually.



I would be all over Tenacious D...all over it.  When I'm feeling ambitious I'll play some D on my guitar with friends.

----------


## Guest

> *cough*


Well...you're meeting us, right?  Obviously our Binks wishes to be designated driver.  I'll just hand him my keys and after the interview he can take us to Carytown or the West End...OR..we hit the beach and go to Lazy Dayz.

----------


## Network

> I would be all over Tenacious D...all over it.  When I'm feeling ambitious I'll play some D on my guitar with friends.



You can't play guitar...

like I can
and have in really bad bands where we fought each other all the time because of all the wine we were drinking.

Get sum.

----------


## Guest

> You can't play guitar...
> 
> like I can
> and have in really bad bands where we fought each other all the time because of all the wine we were drinking.
> 
> Get sum.


When dudes are in bands together they turn into royal bitches.  It's like they become PMSing women.

----------

Network (01-25-2013)

----------


## Network

Really though, I haven't done _illegal_ drugs in years, but if I'm drinking I think about it and get the urge.  It's crazy.

Addictive as hell.  Unban it.

----------



----------


## Network

> When dudes are in bands together they turn into royal bitches.  It's like they become PMSing women.



We had a PMSing woman singing or being pretty in there too.  So we blame her.  

I never much liked traveling or thought I could handle life on the road without ending up in a ditch anyways.  No regrets.

Destiny in the matrix.

----------


## The XL

> Well...you're meeting us, right?  Obviously our Binks wishes to be designated driver.  I'll just hand him my keys and after the interview he can take us to Carytown or the West End...OR..we hit the beach and go to Lazy Dayz.


Why I gotta be punished for being sober?

That's racist.

----------


## Guest

> We had a PMSing woman singing or being pretty in there too.  So we blame her.  
> 
> I never much liked traveling or thought I could handle life on the road without ending up in a ditch anyways.  No regrets.
> 
> Destiny in the matrix.


When I sang for our band in undergrad I had these two dudes as groupies and I felt like a female Robert Plant or something.  I was always thinking maybe I should Continental Riot House those dudes...never did.

Word of advice...if you are going to be in a band don't have a significant other.  They ruin ALL the fun.

----------

Network (01-25-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Why I gotta be punished for being sober?
> 
> That's racist.


Maybe its ageist?

----------


## Dan40

> He's British.  All they eat is cold pea soup and cookies that they call biscuits.


Is that anything like Smashed peas?  A thoroughly disgusting dish if ever there was one.

Funny, there was a restaurant in my little town that advertised "Fine English Cuisine."  Made me laugh every time I went by the place.  But they did serve a chicken pot pie that was spectacular!  The chef/owner has since retired and sold the land for a commercial building.

----------



----------


## Roadmaster

> Well...you're meeting us, right?  Obviously our Binks wishes to be designated driver.  I'll just hand him my keys and after the interview he can take us to Carytown or the West End...OR..we hit the beach and go to Lazy Dayz.


I love the SC beach in the summertime. Still go at least twice a year.  Cost only gas because I have kin that live there.

----------



----------


## Network

> When I sang for our band in undergrad I had these two dudes as groupies and I felt like a female Robert Plant or something.  I was always thinking maybe I should Continental Riot House those dudes...never did.
> 
> Word of advice...if you are going to be in a band don't have a significant other.  They ruin ALL the fun.



lmao.  No doubt.

I didn't think you could get any more RAD.

....Ice that toe, paperback

----------


## Guest

For my sleepy friend when he wakes...classic music from your homeland.

----------


## The XL

> Maybe its ageist?


Nah.  Cause Brandon is younger than me, right?  I'm 24 he's 21. So it's racist, duh.

Use yer head, you crazy Branch Paulinian.

----------


## Network

Just as long as he accepts that Paul is dead.  People are still hanging on to Elvis sightings.

----------


## Guest

> Is that anything like Smashed peas?  A thoroughly disgusting dish if ever there was one.
> 
> Funny, there was a restaurant in my little town that advertised "Fine English Cuisine."  Made me laugh every time I went by the place.  But they did serve a chicken pot pie that was spectacular!  The chef/owner has since retired and sold the land for a commercial building.


For real...all their native food is bland and grey.  If they didn't have tandoori places on every corner I would have cried for lack of spice.

----------


## Network

He provided us a chat thread.  Way to go, Brittie Boy.

I was going to suggest a chat, but then no one posts threads.

----------



----------


## Guest

> Nah.  Cause Brandon is younger than me, right?  I'm 24 he's 21. So it's racist, duh.
> 
> Use yer head, you crazy Branch Paulinian.


Quit yer whining...

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Well...you're meeting us, right?  Obviously our Binks wishes to be designated driver.  I'll just hand him my keys and after the interview he can take us to Carytown or the West End...OR..we hit the beach and go to Lazy Dayz.


I don't even think I can go to Richmond. The wife already claimed my week of paid vacay  :Tongue:

----------


## Network

Turrble

----------


## Guest

> I don't even think I can go to Richmond. The wife already claimed my week of paid vacay

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (01-25-2013),The XL (01-25-2013)

----------


## Network

American Psycho - Patrick Bat/e/man

----------


## The XL

> 



lol

----------


## Trinnity

> Am I the only one not drinking here?  
> 
> Enjoying myself a protein shake, some fruit, and I might have a cookie later.  Maybe.


Nope, I'm not drinking either. I have to take the kids somewhere in the morning and so.....

If not, I'd have a couple. 
No biggee though.

----------


## Guest

> American Psycho - Patrick Bat/e/man

----------


## Network

> 



lolz-elda

----------

The XL (01-25-2013)

----------


## Network

That was a badass movie and made you want to go chainsaw massacre some bitches, right?

Or was that just me? :Disgust:

----------


## The XL

> Nope, I'm not drinking either. I have to take the kids somewhere in the morning and so.....
> 
> If not, I'd have a couple. 
> No biggee though.


Do your kids know you're eye raping the Sparticus cast?  lololol.  j/k.  Don't hurt me.  Plz.

----------



----------


## Roadmaster

> I don't even think I can go to Richmond. The wife already claimed my week of paid vacay


 Loved  Richmond VA. We lived In what they call the historical park now. Men with wagons would come down the street to sell vegs. Then get crazy when the ice-cream man came. I hear it has changed. I loved when all my uncles would get together and play the guitar. All except one, my did couldn't play and  me either but our sons can.

----------



----------


## The XL

> Loved  Richmond VA. We lived In what they call the historical park now. Men with wagons would come down the street to sell vegs. Then get crazy when the ice-cream man came. I hear it has changed. I loved when all my uncles would get together and play the guitar. All except on, my did couldn't play and  me either but our sons can.


I dunno why, but I lol'd at this post.  It sounded like the beginning of a story, an epic tale the was abruptly cut short.

----------



----------


## Network

lol.  I can tell you about Richmond.  Went there to see Tool and got lost as hell in collectivist crimeland.

Uruguay is the place to be.

Really though, America...thinking about leaving.  Halp.

----------


## Guest

> That was a badass movie and made you want to go chainsaw massacre some bitches, right?
> 
> Or was that just me?


Dude, I'm just waiting for the zombie apocalypse so I can shoot some bitches.

----------


## Trinnity

> Do your kids know you're eye raping the Sparticus cast?  lololol.  j/k.  Don't hurt me.  Plz.


Hell to the no. They don't get to watch it at all....too much nudity and sex scenes. 

OMG, I love that series. I received the first 3 seasons on dvd for Christmas. Ouw!

----------

Network (01-25-2013)

----------


## Guest

@Trinnity,

you are MUCH naughtier than I thought.  How awesome!

----------


## Network

Trinnity breaking bad again with the hotness.  No blood in that one tho.

----------


## Guest

The funniest thing about this thread is that he started it, went to bed, and now we're all having fun in it without him.

Purrrrfect

----------


## Network

He's gonna be _totally pissed_ when he reads through this thread and finds nothing but our chattery.

----------


## Guest

> He's gonna be _totally pissed_ when he reads through this thread and finds nothing but our chattery.



See, and had he stayed on I might have dropped my current voluntary thing for him, but now ... it's too late.  He dissed me.  The moment is over.

----------


## Trinnity

> @Trinnity,
> 
> you are MUCH naughtier than I thought.  How awesome!


I'm not even drinking.....

An m totally gonna mess wid ya gize

----------


## Guest

@Trinnity

woah, who's the hot dude?

----------


## Trinnity

> @Trinnity
> 
> woah, who's the hot dude?


That was Spartacus and his wife from season 1.


Andy Whitfield

----------


## Guest

Oh, he died  :Frown: 


I hope Drew's foot doesn't get gangrene.

----------


## The XL

> Hell to the no. They don't get to watch it at all....too much nudity and sex scenes. 
> 
> OMG, I love that series. I received the first 3 seasons on dvd for Christmas. Ouw!

----------

Trinnity (01-25-2013)

----------


## The XL

> The funniest thing about this thread is that he started it, went to bed, and now we're all having fun in it without him.
> 
> Purrrrfect


He's gonna be all like this

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Hell to the no. They don't get to watch it at all....too much nudity and sex scenes. 
> 
> OMG, I love that series. I received the first 3 seasons on dvd for Christmas. Ouw!


If that's what the zombie apocalypse looks like, I'll be the first to die. No way in hell I'm running from that  :Tongue:

----------


## Trinnity

Gannicus....a gladiator....rock star of the arena.

----------


## Trinnity



----------

The XL (01-25-2013)

----------


## The XL

This has turned from thepoliticsforum.com into thepr0nforum.com

----------


## Network

And as the upper dogs are leisurely sighing
The local cultures are dying and dying

SPARTA

Blood or it didn't happen.

----------



----------


## Guest

> 



Fuck yeh!  That's my man...when he chops that dude's head off after pulling the double swords from his body I had to take a shower.

----------

Trinnity (01-25-2013)

----------


## Guest

> This has turned from thepoliticsforum.com into thepr0nforum.com


You gotta problem with that?

----------


## Trinnity

Not porn. This stuff is on regular TV. Porn is prohibited on this site. There's not even a boob in those pics....

If anyone is complaining, they can report me and I'll infract myself.  :Cool20:

----------


## Guest

> Not porn. This stuff is on regular TV. Porn is prohibited on this site. There's not even a boob in those pics....
> 
> If anyone is complaining, they can report me and I'll infract myself.


You nevermind them menses, they don't know quality horseflesh when they see it.

I'm about to drop the Hemsworth bomb...lookee here:

----------

Trinnity (01-25-2013)

----------


## Network



----------


## Guest

At least we know they're real.

----------


## Network

If man-nips are allowed, then so should be women-nips.

We do not abide by state-approved buffoonery or inequality here on this forum.  I do declare.

----------


## The XL

> You nevermind them menses, they don't know quality horseflesh when they see it.
> 
> I'm about to drop the Hemsworth bomb...lookee here:


Pshhhhhhhhh

Ninja please.

----------



----------


## Network

I'm not a fan of fake boobs.

No offense, Trinnity.

----------


## Guest

> Pshhhhhhhhh
> 
> Ninja please.


Just trying to give Drew goals is all...

----------


## Trinnity

> I'm not a fan of fake boobs.
> 
> No offense, Trinnity.


picky-ass mofo.... <roll eyes>

----------

Network (01-25-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I'm not a fan of fake boobs.
> 
> No offense, Trinnity.

----------


## Network

> 



I just like this gif because of the lipreading guesses about what she is saying.

----------


## Trinnity

> If man-nips are allowed, then so should be women-nips.
> 
> We do not abide by state-approved buffoonery or inequality here on this forum.  I do declare.


This is not a democracy, nor is it state approved or PC. Sorry/not.  :Tongue20:

----------


## Guest

> This is not a democracy, nor is it state approved or PC. Sorry/not.


That's right, you tell 'em gurl!  Only hot, sweaty, bare-chested men are allowed!

----------


## Trinnity

> I just like this gif because of the lipreading guesses about what she is saying.


She's saying network is a picky-ass mofo.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Network

> This is not a democracy, nor is it state approved or PC. Sorry/not.


Then I shall declare you to be a fake-boobed fascist man-hater sister and brethren to Janet Napolitano!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I just like this gif because of the lipreading guesses about what she is saying.


Lipreading? She's saying something? All I see is left left, right right  :Tongue:

----------


## Trinnity

> Then I shall declare you to be a fake-boobed fascist man-hater sister and brethren to Janet Napolitano!


Ha! Suck a lemon.

----------


## Network

> She's saying network is a picky-ass mofo.



She says "my right boob is nice, but my left boob is probably better."

----------


## Trinnity

Revenge for disrespect....starting a Spartacus thread in la la land. HAHAHA

----------


## Guest

> Then I shall declare you to be a fake-boobed fascist man-hater sister and brethren to Janet Napolitano!

----------


## Network

look what you did, paperback.

----------

The XL (01-26-2013)

----------


## Guest

> look what you did, paperback.



He's a trouble-maker that one.

Bad, bad, bad Paperback!

----------


## Network

> He's a trouble-maker that one.
> 
> Bad, bad, bad Paperback!



Yeah, paperback was totally pissed off, stirred up all this shit and then left.  What a wanka.

----------


## Trinnity

> He's a trouble-maker that one.
> 
> Bad, bad, bad Paperback!


Next time you see him, spank him for me and make it hurt, not kidding.

----------


## Guest

> Next time you see him, spank him for me and make it hurt, not kidding.


He's supposed to come for a job interview in a week or so.  I think if I were to spank him I'd have some 'splainin' to do...would be fun though.

----------


## Guest

> Yeah, paperback was totally pissed off, stirred up all this shit and then left.  What a wanka.


Yes, a Willy Wanka.

----------

Paperback Writer (01-26-2013)

----------


## Network

I find it suspicious that Rina is connected to all of these wankas somehow.  

I'm quite sure that she is an FBI agent and the rest are shills.  Just FYI

----------


## Guest

> I find it suspicious that Rina is connected to all of these wankas somehow.  
> 
> I'm quite sure that she is an FBI agent and the rest are shills.  Just FYI


Pimptight?  Is that you?

----------

The XL (01-26-2013)

----------


## Network

Pimptight is an oxymoron.

Nothing is tight around a pimp.

----------

The XL (01-26-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Pimptight is an oxymoron.
> 
> Nothing is tight around a pimp.


Dang!

----------


## Guest

Well bitches I have finished downloading my Freeman Fly "Hollywood Mind Control" series and that's a lot more interesting than you Wonkas, so I will "prolly" be adjourning for the night.  If you need me, text me...except for XL who has pretended all day he's Ethereal and his phone is broken.  He can't text me unless he really really feels like it.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Next time you see him, spank him for me and make it hurt, not kidding.


I'm drunk. You can spank me until I forget my last name  :Tongue:

----------



----------


## The XL

> Well bitches I have finished downloading my Freeman Fly "Hollywood Mind Control" series and that's a lot more interesting than you Wonkas, so I will "prolly" be adjourning for the night.  If you need me, text me...*except for XL who has pretended all day he's Ethereal and his phone is broken.  He can't text me unless he really really feels like it.*

----------


## Network

Best thing from the UK

----------


## Trinnity

> I'm drunk. You can spank me until I forget my last name


Nice to know I have your permission. I'll get up with you later. So shut up and wait. 

@The Real American Thinker

----------


## The XL

If this isn't Trinnity drunk, then.........

Oh lawd.

----------


## Trinnity

> If this isn't Trinnity drunk, then.........
> 
> Oh lawd.


I don't post when drinking after the first few drinkypoos. I find it's not a wise thing to do. 
No drinks tonight. Completely relaxed and completely in control.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## The XL

Smart.  Unlike me and everyone else, who have decided to drink and post.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Nice to know I have your permission. I'll get up with you later. So shut up and wait. 
> 
> @The Real American Thinker


You got it, babe  :Wink:

----------


## Network

You should post while completely PISSED and pissing on your own feet.

bloody wonkas

----------

Paperback Writer (01-26-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> Smart.  Unlike me and everyone else, who have decided to drink and post.


Weren't you the one drinking fruit juice and complaining? Ha, now you're all toys for my delight.  :Dancing:

----------


## Network

He was the one wanking with SMDF in a corner and crying for boobmilk.

I'm terrible and going to heaven, where things are awfully boring.

----------


## The XL

> Weren't you the one drinking fruit juice and complaining? Ha, now you're all toys for my delight.


Ya, I started drinking, something I don't usually do.

----------


## Trinnity

> You should post while completely PISSED and pissing on your own feet.
> 
> bloody wonkas


You guys....I swear...

----------


## Trinnity

People like me will mess with you when you're defenseless....

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Network

I'm never defenseless but that chick on the table is.  good lawd.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You guys....I swear...


That first one was so me that one time at the river...

----------


## Network

lol.  All through high school and right into college there was always this one dude in the group who would drink himself to blackoutness.  

Best memory was him in his boxers completely WONKED and we soaked him with mustard and were tossing playing cards on him.  It was one of the few snowy days we get here in Iceland and he suddenly woke up and took off running outside into the snow.  o'lawd we LOL'd

----------

Trinnity (01-26-2013)

----------


## Network

Goodnight Paperback writers and others.  My power didn't go out from the ice storm, so it's been a good night.

I will be pleasantly surprised if someone decorates me in my sleep.

----------


## Trinnity

Oh that's funny, Network....hey, I think they're all passed out, cept maybe TRAT. Lightweights....hahaha

----------


## Trinnity

/night

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Oh that's funny, Network....hey, I think they're all passed out, cept maybe TRAT. Lightweights....hahaha


Nah, I'm skilled at drinking. The worst it does to me is make me a bit dizzy, crass and sarcastic, and occasionally a bit grumpy, like Dan40 is all the time  :Tongue:

----------


## The XL

I'm still here yall.

----------


## Trinnity

I'm still here toooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## The XL

Awwww yeaaaaaa

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Aight, Supernatural's over and I gotta work with a hangover in the morning. Niiiiight my bitches

----------


## Paperback Writer

I'm completely saddened that I missed all this.  Can we do it again only I'm actually present in me own thread this time?

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (01-26-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Of course, luv!!!! @Paperback Writer

----------

Paperback Writer (01-26-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Of course, luv!!!! @Paperback Writer


I can't believe such an aweful thread went on that long.

----------


## Guest

> I can't believe such an aweful thread went on that long.


I don't know...I thought it was a good little thread.  How's your head, boo?  I'm on skype.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> I don't know...I thought it was a good little thread.  How's your head, boo?  I'm on skype.


It is a bloody pile of rocks.  Awrite give me a min.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Awesome thread was awesome.

----------

The XL (01-26-2013),Trinnity (01-26-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Awesome thread was awesome.


We even had Dan40 make a glorious appearance.  That made my night.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> We even had Dan40 make a glorious appearance.  That made my night.


He did? Where?

----------


## Guest

> He did? Where?


Early on.  He said something about peas.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Early on.  He said something about peas.


Ah. Well, here's another for your grumpy cat collection  :Tongue:

----------

Paperback Writer (01-26-2013),The XL (01-26-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

Fuck me, that's wrong.  LOL.  You yanks turn a perfectly good whinge thread into an abomination.   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Guest

Drew,

I've something painful for you to watch.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Drew,
> 
> I've something painful for you to watch.



I had to click off right away.  Having seen the knobs destroying the Pistols I have to say that I no longer want into your pants and I'm leaving you for @Trinnity.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

In other news, I finally passed SaintMike in karma  :Cool20:

----------


## Guest

> In other news, I finally passed SaintMike in karma


Just gave you some more!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (01-26-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Just gave you some more!


Oi!  He gets good karma and I get a twat band with a man wearing spandex?

----------


## patrickt

> I've had close to 10 Newcastles and a shot all cos my toe is broke and I can't go out tonight.  Someone feel bad for me and suggest a downloadable.


I know the feeling. I got a bad sprained ankle on last Saturday and I'm laid up. I spend a lot of time on my computer and am currently slogging my way through Memoirs of a Gnostic Dwarf. And, no, it's not a book about President Obama although it is as close to reality was were his biographies.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> I know the feeling. I got a bad sprained ankle on last Saturday and I'm laid up. I spend a lot of time on my computer and am currently slogging my way through Memoirs of a Gnostic Dwarf. And, no, it's not a book about President Obama although it is as close to reality was were his biographies.


Some knob was running for the trains and pushed me into a lamp post.  Didn't realise it were broken til I got home and tried to take me shoe off.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> In other news, I finally passed SaintMike in karma


And you'll continue to. I'm going on the road again truck driving and my posting will be infrequent.  I invited you here, so it's an honor to me that you should thrive and excel, kind of like the way a good parent wants their children to do better than they did.  Good for you!

----------

Trinnity (01-26-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Fuck me, that's wrong.  LOL.  You yanks turn a perfectly good whinge thread into an abomination.


You know what happens when one of my threads goes on for 19 pages?  I smile and I'm proud of it, no matter what people are discussing.

----------

Paperback Writer (01-26-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> And you'll continue to. I'm going on the road again truck driving and my posting will be infrequent.  I invited you here, so it's an honor to me that you should thrive and excel, kind of like the way a good parent wants their children to do better than they did.  Good for you!


That's brilliant.  I wish I could drive about and get paid for it.  I'm narked by my current position, them having hired the biggest lot of arse pains to work under me.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> That's brilliant.  I wish I could drive about and get paid for it.  I'm narked by my current position, them having hired the biggest lot of arse pains to work under me.


You don't want this life, trust me.  If you can find a better way to make $40k/yr, DO IT!!  Over-the-road truck drivers often work 14 hour days, spend weeks away from home and family, live an unhealthy lifestyle, and brave weather conditions that would make you wish you were at home singing "Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!"  My 4 year old son?  His learning to walk and his first words I had to witness over Skype.  And this is the way I help my 9 year old son with his homework.  This life sucks big giant hairy monkey balls.

----------


## Paperback Writer

Awrite so I am am laid up here with some mates and will casually drink and post.  I'm sure it will be my luck that no one is on tonight or won't be til I leave.

Ya twatters!

Here is some musical education for you yanks:

----------


## Guest

AHHHHHHHHH, that's more like it.  Here's one for ya, ya naff bastard!

----------


## Network

_lucifer in the sky with diamonds.


_

----------


## Paperback Writer

> _lucifer in the sky with diamonds.
> 
> 
> _



Awrite genius, why don't you tell me how in bloody shagging hell they found his doppleganger and a lad who could also play the same instruments and write like him etcetera and so forth?

----------


## Network

lol.  They didn't.  The new one can't play the bass worth a damn and is an even worse singer.  It's Zombie Paul

*
Their Satanic Majesties Request
*

----------


## Paperback Writer

You're daft!  Total rot, that.  Total rot.  It's the same bloody voice in Can't Buy Me Love that it is in Hey Jude.  Besides you haven't said how they got this bloke who is his exact doppleganger yet.  Let me guess, he's a clone right?

----------


## Network

What did Paul say to Faul?  Why the long face.




I'm just _taking the piss_ anyways.  Maybe.

----------


## Guest

I dunno, Drew, he did walk barefoot to Abbey Roads and John had a white suit on.

----------


## Paperback Writer

You're both mad.  Can't be done.  You cannot fake a live person that the entire world had on lunch boxxes and assorted merchandise. People would know.

----------


## Network

Where's Waldo....I mean Aleister Crowley?

----------


## Paperback Writer

They'd just discovered drugs.  Course the album was bound to look weird.  Wot's that prove?

----------


## Network

That rock'n'roll is the devil's music, Bobby!  Especially those naughty Brit rockers.





> In March of 2012 AD ex-Led Zeppelin guitarist,Jimmy Page, released a recording titled “Lucifer Rising and Other Sound Tracks.” Stick with us on this as we will go from denials of actual practices of the occult to outright admissions.
> ...................................
> Jimmy Page actually made a brief appearance in the film, and here is where things get interesting, as he held an Egyptian stele as he gazes at a portrait of the 20th century’s most infamous black magickian, the satanist Aleister Crowley.
> http://jhstrega7.wordpress.com/2008/07/01/jimmy-page-and-aleister-crowley-deciphering-the-mage/

----------


## Guest

> They'd just discovered drugs.  Course the album was bound to look weird.  Wot's that prove?


Crowley was a dark magician.  Maybe they wove a magic spell on all of us and we only think this guy looks like Paul.  It's possible.

----------

Network (01-26-2013)

----------


## Guest

> That rock'n'roll is the devil's music, Bobby!  Especially those naughty Brit rockers.


Well, but Jimmy Page at least got the ability to play awesome music.  The Beatles...not so much.  They should have asked for their souls back.

----------

countryboy (01-26-2013)

----------


## Network

> Well, but Jimmy Page at least got the ability to play awesome music.  The Beatles...not so much.  They should have asked for their souls back.



ahaha.  

Led Zeppelin also covered a Robert Johnson song(s).  Blues guy notorious for saying he sold his soul to the devil.  All music is for the devil, Rinnie!

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Crowley was a dark magician.  Maybe they wove a magic spell on all of us and we only think this guy looks like Paul.  It's possible.



No, it is not possible.  Now, I know you're taking a piss.  

I can't stand this Paul is dead bollocks people bring up, like wot's that do to his family and the catalogue of music that the entire world loves?  It's pretty much saying we're all stupid and the music is a lie.

----------


## Guest

> ahaha.  
> 
> Led Zeppelin also covered a Robert Johnson song(s).  Blues guy notorious for saying he sold his soul to the devil.  All music is for the devil, Rinnie!


I think though that it's okay we listen to Led Zeppelin we just have to say 10 rosaries afterwards.

----------


## Network

Know what it does to me and their families when people spread the lie that Biggie Smalls and Tupac are really dead?  Devastating.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Well, but Jimmy Page at least got the ability to play awesome music.  The Beatles...not so much.  They should have asked for their souls back.


The Beatles were the predecessor for any band that what came after them to have success in the States.  Without the Beatles there would be no Zeppelin.  And, by the way, their music was brilliant, ya cheeky bitch.

----------


## Network

Well, music is all fun and games.  

But I do blame the British for transferring their imperialism to the USA from the Royal Institute of International Affairs to the CFR.  Cheeky bastards have invaded 9 out of 10 nations on the earth and installed their central bankers everywhere.

----------



----------


## Guest

> Know what it does to me and their families when people spread the lie that Biggie Smalls and Tupac are really dead?  Devastating.


Tupac lives in Newport News.  True story.  Pac!

----------


## Paperback Writer

Tupac couldn't hold Lennon's nutsack.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't think Tupac could keep that low a profile.

----------


## Network

My stomach hurts so I'm lookin for a purse to snatch.


Boy bands can't hold Beethoven and Bach's weenies while they take the piss.

----------


## Guest

> I don't think Tupac could keep that low a profile.


You could...be right.

----------


## Roadmaster

> The Beatles were the predecessor for any band that what came after them to have success in the States.  Without the Beatles there would be no Zeppelin.  And, by the way, their music was brilliant, ya cheeky bitch.


My husband loved the Beatles.

----------

Paperback Writer (01-26-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> My husband loved the Beatles.


Your husband has good taste.

----------


## Network

But then Black Sabbath took rock'n'roll to another satanic level which progressed to today's metal which is technically and creatively Superior.

Never go half satanic.

----------



----------


## Guest

> But then Black Sabbath took rock'n'roll to another satanic level which progressed to today's metal which is technically and creatively Superior.
> 
> Never go half satanic.


I love you.

----------


## Network

Might like these guys.  70s Zep vibe.  I think they're Svedish.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> I love you.


Love?  Ha!  You are a succubus and if he had any sense in this world he would stay away from your evil charms.  I got trapped in that business.  Horrible state of affairs for this lad.

----------


## Guest

> Love?  Ha!  You are a succubus and if he had any sense in this world he would stay away from your evil charms.  I got trapped in that business.  Horrible state of affairs for this lad.

----------


## countryboy

Ya guys hadda party, and nobody invited moi? Gee, thanks a lot......

----------



----------


## Paperback Writer

> Ya guys hadda party, and nobody invited moi? Gee, thanks a lot......


I started a party and they went on without me.  They are tossers I tell you.  The lot of them.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> 



See she puts this up as jest but she is like this.  Oh the things I could say about that one but I wont cos i'm still a gentleman sometimes.  Alls I'll say is they are NICE.  You could sleep on them for days.

Now where is she and Network Wanker?

----------


## Trinnity

Miss me? I've been napping.

----------


## Guest

> See she puts this up as jest but she is like this.  Oh the things I could say about that one but I wont cos i'm still a gentleman sometimes.  Alls I'll say is they are NICE.  You could sleep on them for days.
> 
> Now where is she and Network Wanker?


Oh no you didn't....

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (01-27-2013),The XL (01-27-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

:Sofa: 

 :Cya20:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> 


Lol, this gets the award for post of the week.

----------


## Guest



----------


## Trinnity

Here he comes to save the day.....

----------



----------


## Guest

Why are men so sexy when they have a little blood on 'em?

----------


## Guest

_Frost...it makes the blade stick..._

----------


## Trinnity

> Why are men so sexy when they have a little blood on 'em?


They exude power and women want to feel safe. It's primal.

----------


## patrickt

> They exude power and women want to feel safe. It's primal.


I disagree, Trinnity. I think it's like that wild stallion standing on the edge of the mesa with the wind blowing his mane and his tail. Most 12-year old girls want that stallion. The few who get him immediately geld him and train him. It's the same with those wild men. Women are sure that those men have potential and once gelded and trained they'll be superior husbands.

----------


## Guest

> I disagree, Trinnity. I think it's like that wild stallion standing on the edge of the mesa with the wind blowing his mane and his tail. Most 12-year old girls want that stallion. The few who get him immediately geld him and train him. It's the same with those wild men. Women are sure that those men have potential and once gelded and trained they'll be superior husbands.


Nah, my husband was a one woman, super goody two shoes, Captain America type.  Would never have cheated in a million zillion years, but...he could scale rock walls (sorry, loved loved watching him do it--great back muscles), run marathons,  shoot targets from obscene distances, jump out of airplanes, and could kill a man a million different ways.  All of this made him super tough and sexy and...

gave him muscles TO DIE FOR.

God, I love Marines...

Not a wild stallion at all, more like the best most loyal friend I ever had...and he never cursed around me either!  I had the potty mouth in the family.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Nah, my husband was a one woman, super goody two shoes, Captain America type.  Would never have cheated in a million zillion years, but...he could scale rock walls (sorry, loved loved watching him do it--great back muscles), run marathons,  shoot targets from obscene distances, jump out of airplanes, and could kill a man a million different ways.  All of this made him super tough and sexy and...
> 
> gave him muscles TO DIE FOR.
> 
> God, I love Marines...
> 
> Not a wild stallion at all, more like the best most loyal friend I ever had...and he never cursed around me either!  I had the potty mouth in the family.


True gentlemen are a rarity these days. It's sad, really.

----------



----------


## Guest

> True gentlemen are a rarity these days. It's sad, really.


He was from a very, very small town.  On his off days his wardrobe consisted of shorts, tshirts, and a Red Sox hat.  He called women ma'am, drank milk (I used to tell him he was a milk ad), and was the most polite human being this Detroit gal had ever met.

 :Frown: 

I loved, loved, loved him.  Yep, he was a gentleman.  Opened doors for me, paid for things with his crappy enlisted checks, always made me feel safe and happy.  Too good for this world, I think.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (01-27-2013)

----------

